# Driver for WiFi dongle



## dss_cottage (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm looking for the correct driver for a WiFi dongle on a Win 7 32 bit system.

The only label on the dongle is "802.11n"
I believe that the manufacturer is Mediatek or Realtek (one driver file is labeled MTK, the other is Realtek)

The hardware ID is: usb/vid_148f&pid_7601&rev_0000

The dongle (off eBay) came with a DVD disk with drivers but they don't work. In Device Manager, there is a yellow exclamation point.

I've searched the net (with this hardware ID) and have a number of hits that offer a variety of different files that are supposed to be the correct driver. However, they are all "exe" files and are a variety of sizes. That makes me very suspicious. The descriptions of these files also quote different OEMs and chipsets.

Can anyone help me sort out this confusion?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

FWIW, new ones are $3.99 (USD) and that includes shipping: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...730&cm_re=usb_wifi-_-9SIABV76009730-_-Product


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

https://www.mediatek.com/products/broadbandWifi/rt2870

mediatek drivers

realtek normally do ethernet drivers without knowing your motherboard make and model number, this driver is for Lan/ethernet drivers also they do sound drivers.

CPU-Z | Softwares | CPUID

download cpu z it will tell you your motherboard make and model number.

After Installing it run it then click on the mainboard tab it will tell you the make and model number.


----------



## dss_cottage (Jul 31, 2009)

steve32mids said:


> https://www.mediatek.com/products/broadbandWifi/rt2870
> 
> mediatek drivers
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm misunderstanding your post but....
I'm trying to find the correct driver for a *Wifi dongle* not an ethernet card inside the computer. As such, I don't think that the model number of the motherboard makes any difference.


----------



## dss_cottage (Jul 31, 2009)

SpywareDr said:


> FWIW, new ones are $3.99 (USD) and that includes shipping: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...730&cm_re=usb_wifi-_-9SIABV76009730-_-Product


That's exactly what I have purchased but the drivers that came with it don't seem to work. If I'm unable to find the correct drivers, I'll probably buy a different dongle. They are so cheap that I wouldn't be losing very much.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Stick with a name brand model and you will have better support and an actual website with drivers and software.


----------

